# Cholesterol level of 9



## lucy123

Hi

After seeing a dietic consultant the other day - I am finally beginning to think that i am not too confident over the care I am recieving at my surgery and may have to consider moving.

The consultant believes i have been suffering from Gastric slow emptying for a long time and should have been on medication that speeds up the digestive system - apparently this was recommended by the surgeon after a major op, but was never followed through.

Also I found out a few weeks ago that over 2 years ago my cholesterol was 9 and my GP was advised to put me on statins - I was given 30 and that was it - no follow up prescription at all. 

Can anyone please tell me how bad is 9?

Also the consultant also told the gp over 2 years ago I had a concerning blood glucose and this should be followed up, it wasn't and only by accident was my bs tested 6 months ago when ruling out everything for another illness.

Is 9 high for cholesterol?
Does anyone else take tablets to help slow digestion - the tablet  I think the consultant recommended began with D and think it was Dom...something.

The consultant has now wrote to the GP but i haven't had a call to go in yet!


----------



## Robster65

Hi Lucy.

Yes, 9 is high. Not sure how concerning it is in the short term but it should be a lot lower than that.

Sorry I can't be more specific but I can google it and get back if no-one else can help.

Rob


----------



## Northerner

9 is high Lucy - have you had another test done recently? The exercise you have been doing should have helped to reduce the level, so you should find out what the up to date situation is.


----------



## cazscot

Hi Lucy, I am sorry you havent received the treatment you should have .  I don't know anything about gastric slow emptying but a cholesterol of 9 is very high.  

I hope you manage to get somethig sorted regarding your care xxx


----------



## Monica

Whoa! your surgery aren't very good are they.

I'm sorry, I can't tell you about the cholesterol, but a change of doctors does seem to be on the cards.


----------



## lucy123

I have an appointment with the nurse on Thursday so will be demanding one then - I shall fast before I go - so that can't be used as an excuse!

I would like to know how high 9 is - if anyone can help - just so I am well prepared for battle if need be.
Alan, yes i hope the diet and exercise has helped.


----------



## Robster65

Hi again.

Tis link explains it. Gastroparesis. A member on here has it but I don't think he's posted for a few months.

http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/gastroparesis/

The drug is domperidone.

ROb


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> I have an appointment with the nurse on Thursday so will be demanding one then - I shall fast before I go - so that can't be used as an excuse!
> 
> I would like to know how high 9 is - if anyone can help - just so I am well prepared for battle if need be.
> Alan, yes i hope the diet and exercise has helped.



Ideally, the doctors would have you below 4.0. Mine is currently 5.2. It's very unusual these days for a doctor not to put you on statins if you are diabetic and above 4.0.


----------



## tracey w

Im sure others will be more specific Lucy,  but i think around 5 is the "normal" level, but they like diabetics to aim for 4 due to increased risks.


Their are many lipids contained in the test with differing "normal" levels. The 4 or 5 is an overall level, the hdl and ldl are what are most important, you should ask what these are too when you have the next test.

I think 9 is very high and concerning and am appauled that your gp has missed all these opportunites with your care. I would be very concerned if this was my gp.


----------



## FM001

A cholesterol level of 9 is extremely high and you would do well to discuss with your doctor ways in which to bring this down.  As Northerner says, ideally your cholesterol should be 4 or below.


----------



## lucy123

Now I am worried - and don't know what to do,
I am a mixture of concerned and angry.

I really don't know how to prepare for my next visit - this visit is with the nice GP but she is also the one that has missed things.
The other GP is a complete waste of time - a bully who just doesn't listen and you are in his surgery for less time than it takes to make the phone call to book the appointment.

I am not the sort to go in yelling and shouting and just don't know how to go about it - how ridiculous is that at 48 years of age!


----------



## tracey w

Lucy,

If it was me i would write down all the things you said in your thread that the consultant told you. i would read it to the gp and ask them to explain.

I think the priority now is to get the care you need, then maybe think about changing gps when you have your meds and everything else sorted. If thats what you want to do. You have a right to good care.

Try not to worry about the chl, you have lost weight and do so much exercise and i bet its a lot lower now. You need the test to find out and take it from there.


----------



## lucy123

Robster65 said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Tis link explains it. Gastroparesis. A member on here has it but I don't think he's posted for a few months.
> 
> http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/gastroparesis/
> 
> The drug is domperidone.
> 
> ROb




Thanks Robster - I knew the name reminded me of a champagne!

Thanks everyone else for all your replies,

Does high cholesterol cause heart disease- I am concerned mine would have been that high for at least 18 months - if not higher as only started dieting in June last year.


----------



## Robster65

Yet another link Lucy 

http://www.bhf.org.uk/heart-health/conditions/high-cholesterol.aspx

WIth your exercise and weight loss/change of diet, youve probably protected yoruself and reversed the risk somewhat I would have thought.

Rob


----------



## lucy123

Robster65 said:


> Yet another link Lucy
> 
> http://www.bhf.org.uk/heart-health/conditions/high-cholesterol.aspx
> 
> WIth your exercise and weight loss/change of diet, youve probably protected yoruself and reversed the risk somewhat I would have thought.
> 
> Rob




Thanks for your help and kind words Robster.


----------



## shirl

How awful Lucy, I'm so sorry and angry that you are being treated so appallingly  the best thing you can do for yourself and *'your'* health is to change your GP. 

I do hope that you can get the help you so sorely need as quickly as possible, 

take care,

Shirl


----------



## lucy123

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Steff

Lucy im sorry to hear your recieving such shabby care hun thats terrible i moved this year to another GP it is actually my other havles gp she is so lovely, i felt i just was not getting the care from the gp i was with previous it was a tough thing to do and it was abit of hassle lost paperwork etc but it was well worth the change, you deserve the very best care Lucy your very precious to many,good luck xx


----------



## margie

Lucy - call your surgery on Monday and insist on an appointment (emergency  sit or wait) whatever your GP calls them. Then see your GP and do as Tracy suggested.

You should consider putting in a complaint - the practice should have a complaints procedure.  The complaint should ask for an explanation, an apology and an undertaking that they review and correct the procedures so this happens to no one else. ( I have a suspicion that the admin staff may have filed the letters and the Drs not seen them - but with your results that is unacceptable)

I hope that you get some joy this week. Good luck


----------



## fruitloaf

with a cholesterol that high you should ask your doctor to discuss possible causes with you (e.g. hypothyroidism, familial hypercholesterolaemia, other lipid disorders) and any relevant family history. If you are in doubt of your GP's ability to do this or you have a family history of high cholesterol then ask to be referred to a specialist lipid clinic or discuss with your diabetes consultant who may be able to refer you. 
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Ideally, the doctors would have you below 4.0. Mine is currently 5.2. It's very unusual these days for a doctor not to put you on statins if you are diabetic and above 4.0.



soz i will reply in full when ive finished reading this thread lucy ...dont mean to hijack ...but northe mine is currently as yours but 'specialist diabetics GP' wants me on statins ...even tho i have been constantly reducing the col level .


----------



## MargB

HI Lucy, 9 is high but you really need to know the breakdown of good and bad cholesterol so ring your surgery when you can and ask what the hdl, ldl and triglyercide levels were.  As others have said, with your weight loss and increased exercise you are doing the right things anyway.

Sounds like your 'nice' doctor is actually stressed out if she is missing things.  Does your local pharmacy offer medication reviews?  They are another resource you could use and I assume they would pick up on things like this. 

Worst thing you can do is worry too much so accept there is little you can do until Monday, watch your diet and plan what you are going to do.  Write down what you want to discuss with the doctor.

Good luck and let us know what happens.  Check out other local surgeries as well.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I think I would be inclined to put a formal complaint in these things should of definitely been picked up. I am sure  your Cholesterol will have improved since that test with the changes you have made to your diet and exercise.


----------



## Mummyt

I would ask for a second opinion or do what others have suggested 

I was shocked last month when I had mine done .................... 3.2!!!!!!!!!!  

Very nearly fell off the chair , I used to be very high at one time , but over the years they have got better ... 
Good luck 

Hugs Mo xx


----------



## Flutterby

Hi Lucy, just want to say that at least you are now aware of the  situation and can start making changes to improve things.  I would be very surprised if your cholesterol is still as high as 9 with all the healthy changes you have already made.  Even if it is still high, try not to panic, you will now be able to reduce it either by dietary alterations or medication if you can tolerate it.  The numbers do not always correlate to whether you get problems or not so take a deep breath and take it one step at a time.  All the very best with the whole situation.xx


----------



## lucy123

Thanks all - the GP appointment will  have to wait until Friday as I am off to Ireland (work) in the morning. I will be too busy to worry - but it will hopefully give me time to say what I want to say.

Thanks again for the wonderful support, advice and useful links all - much appreciated.


----------



## Ikey the tinker

I'm on Simvastatin and Ezetimbe and my cholesterol is 3. 9 is way, way to high.


----------



## lucy123

okay - saw the nurse today and discussed my concern over the cholesterol level of 9. She advised that at my June test I was 5.9. I said that was after I had took statins and had not had any since. She asked why I had stopped taking them and i said because although have seen GP many times hadn't been prescribed any more.

I think she was hinting it was all my fault.

Anyway appointment hopefully with GP tomorrow.

I want to discuss the following as advised by dietic consultant:

1) I need a months supply of test strips so I can test new diet I am on and see the effect it has on BG and hopefully to help reduce HBA1c further. After a month I should hardly need to test hopefully.

2) I need to discuss drugs prescribed over the last year and understand any I still need to be taking.

3) I need to ask for water retention drugs and also slow gastic emptying drugs as suggested in letter sent to her by dietic consultant. The drugs are costly apparently so she may refuse but need to argue my case.

Does this sound clear and reasonable, I really don't want to fall apart.

I should also get my new cholesterol and HBA1c results tomorrow.

Thanks all.


----------



## Steff

Hi Lucy all that looks ship shape to me, your going in prepared thats the main thing.

Good luck.


----------



## Klocky

lucy123 said:


> okay - saw the nurse today and discussed my concern over the cholesterol level of 9. She advised that at my June test I was 5.9. I said that was after I had took statins and had not had any since. She asked why I had stopped taking them and i said because although have seen GP many times hadn't been prescribed any more.
> 
> I think she was hinting it was all my fault.
> 
> Anyway appointment hopefully with GP tomorrow.
> 
> I want to discuss the following as advised by dietic consultant:
> 
> 1) I need a months supply of test strips so I can test new diet I am on and see the effect it has on BG and hopefully to help reduce HBA1c further. After a month I should hardly need to test hopefully.
> 
> 2) I need to discuss drugs prescribed over the last year and understand any I still need to be taking.
> 
> 3) I need to ask for water retention drugs and also slow gastic emptying drugs as suggested in letter sent to her by dietic consultant. The drugs are costly apparently so she may refuse but need to argue my case.
> 
> Does this sound clear and reasonable, I really don't want to fall apart.
> 
> I should also get my new cholesterol and HBA1c results tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks all.



Write it all down ad take it with you Lucy and good luck xx


----------



## Robster65

Hi Lucy.

Decide how many test strips you will need for the month or you may be fobbed off with just a few. Other T2s may be better to advise. I doubt you'll want to average 7 a day ! 

And list pros and cons of having/not having treatment for slow gastric emptying. That way you can argue better on the spot.

good luck.

Rob


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Oddly I think Jennifer's advice for T2 testing framework suggests 8 a day.

On waking
1 hour after each meal
2 hours after each meal
Before bed


----------



## tracey w

Good luck with the appointment Lucy


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

Hope the appointment goes well Lucy


----------



## lucy123

lucy123 said:


> okay - saw the nurse today and discussed my concern over the cholesterol level of 9. She advised that at my June test I was 5.9. I said that was after I had took statins and had not had any since. She asked why I had stopped taking them and i said because although have seen GP many times hadn't been prescribed any more.
> 
> I think she was hinting it was all my fault.
> 
> Anyway appointment hopefully with GP tomorrow.
> 
> I want to discuss the following as advised by dietic consultant:
> 
> 1) I need a months supply of test strips so I can test new diet I am on and see the effect it has on BG and hopefully to help reduce HBA1c further. After a month I should hardly need to test hopefully.
> 
> 2) I need to discuss drugs prescribed over the last year and understand any I still need to be taking.
> 
> 3) I need to ask for water retention drugs and also slow gastic emptying drugs as suggested in letter sent to her by dietic consultant. The drugs are costly apparently so she may refuse but need to argue my case.
> 
> Does this sound clear and reasonable, I really don't want to fall apart.
> 
> I should also get my new cholesterol and HBA1c results tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks all.



Well -saw the GP and it actually went quite well - I did write everything down.

So I have come away with:

1) More medication for my delicate but long ongoing constipation problem
2) Tablets for slow gastric emptying - to see if they work in next month
3) Statins
4) Omeprazole
5) No need for Orlistat - she agreed it was a waste of time other GP giving it me in December
6) All of the tablet s are now set up on repeat with the exception of slow gastric emptying - as need to review in one month - which makes sense.

and finally the big one!

7) I have 200 test strips. I have to say though the GP totally understood what I wanted to do with them, but I could see how worried and frightened she was as she said when she was audited to give 4 tubes to a non insulin diabetic would come up red on the audit and she would need to answer to it. She did say she was saving on the orlistat though. I have promised her i will keep a good log and she will see weight loss, and a better hba1c that she will be able to show the auditor. I also said I should need very few strips after this.  I did feel her pain though!

So I am sorted now - jsut need to get the meds - as local chemist didn't stock half of them and would be next week before had them!

I am praying this all works!


----------



## lucy123

Forgot to say - should get my hba1c and cholesterol results later today.


----------



## MargB

Well done Lucy - sounds as if you handled it just right.

I am on Omeprazole but know it as something else - oh, just checked my scrip and it is Rabeprazole - Perriet - which is for my stomach ulcers and reflux so they are treating your gastric acid too.


----------



## Steff

Well done Lucy on all counts the test strips as well, my other half is on omeprazale has been for about 4 years due to ulcers they work wellf or him.hope the hbA and chol come back with good results for you.x


----------



## lucy123

I have been on Omeprazole for 4 years after major surgery, but just wanted to check I still needed to take them. Thanks for your support.


----------



## MargB

Lucy, I think I am now still on the Perriet because of the reflux as much as the ulcers.  Don't feel I have had an active ulcer for quite some time but the reflux can manifest itself in different ways.  I kept waking up convinced I had stopped breathing and it was a consultant who said that it was probably reflux!  Plus of course heartburn which I rarely have these days and I thank the Perriet for that.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Lucy

I also have gastroparesis.  I'm taking domperidone plus another drug four times a day and I'm on the maximum level for the domperidone which is 8 tablets.  Are you on insulin?  Gastroparesis slows down the absorption of food so if you are on insulin you never know when the food will interact with the insulin so you have to check your blood sugars very regular and alter both food and insulin intake.  For example I often find that my blood sugars are really good at 9pm and 2pm and then there is a sudden surge, sometimes up to a BG of 20 at around 4am as the food from my evening meal is taking effect (and that's when I've eaten my evening meal at around 7pm). It's also difficult to get the background insulin right so what works one day may be too much backgroun insulin on another day if I haven't eaten very much. If your gastroparesis is severe you should be seen by a diabetic consultant specialising in this area of illness.  If it is relatively mild you may be able to manage it with just the comperidone and some dietary changes.  I hope this helps but please do not hesitate to let me know if you would like further information.


----------



## Northerner

Jenny Ruhl (Blood Sugar 101) has just published a discussion on gastroparesis, which may or may not be of interest:

http://diabetesupdate.blogspot.com/2011/01/slow-digestions-can-explain-odd.html


----------



## AJLang

Hi Northerner 

That description of gastroparesis is exactly what happens to me with my blood sugars - even with treatment.  Even if I eat exactly the same for two consecutive days there can be a huge difference in blood sugar levels .......however I have been lucky that so far I haven't suffered from low sugars after injecting for meals.  The other side effects that others might want to be aware of is a bloating feeling in the top of the stomach after not eating much, frequent nausea and heartburn - fortunately for me medication has made all of these symptoms manageable.  Some people also find that they vomit frequently which luckily only happens to me rarely.   It is very easy to dismiss all of these symptoms as something to put up with or to blame yourself for the fluctuating sugars but a correct diagnosis can help a lot in learning how to manage it - in my case I found it helpful that I had already guessed what was wrong before speaking to my consultant and he arranged a radioactive stomach scan to confirm it.


----------



## lucy123

Hi AJ

I have been put on Metroclomapride. Have you heard of this? I will pm you if thats okay as you seem to know a lot by experience.

thanks for the link Alan.


----------



## lucy123

Hi  Well i am pleased to say the tablets seem to be working and a big thank you to AJ for some good advice.

I  have had my results back this morning and am amazed that my hba1c is still 5.8, I expected worse.

My new cholesterol level is 6, with ldl 1.6 and hdl 3.8. Can someone tell me if this is good or not. My GP wasn't interested in seeing me again so I presume it is okay, but my GP didn't want to see me when my cholesterol was 9! So thought I would check with you good people on here!


----------

